

Hire Me! I'm the best full stack developer from Lampedusa :) - Ideabile
http://ideabile.com/#/me

======
minimaxir
A large side-effect of overdesigning your website with fancy JavaScript is
that the website is _completely unusable_ on mobile.

~~~
Ideabile
I have in plan to do a better optimization for the mobile, and I will with the
time, but for now I just need to show other technologies, and find a job.

Sorry if your mobile experience was frustrated.

------
rhizome
I'm gonna guess you don't know what the word "bile" means in English.

~~~
Ideabile
ideabile - is a Italian word to say doable.

